

Show HN: Curious where your time goes every week? - captaincrunch

Gijit gives you a free infographic based on the information trapped inside your Google Calendar.<p>Check it out, tell us what you think.<p>Link: http://gijit.co/
======
verelo
Very cool, I'd love to see the locations plotted on a map!

~~~
adraper
We're planning on releasing a Chrome extension this week that'll have exactly
that—stay tuned!

------
Teemu999
I love the weekly summary report. "The Week That Was" and "The Week to Come".
Really useful!

